# Growing Plants Emersed on Top of a Fluval Chi



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi all,

I finally got around to setting up the Chi I've had sitting around since Thanksgiving. It comes with a small (just under 3"x3" square) transparent box that sits on top of the filter box that is supposed to hold decorative stones and supposedly baffle the filter a bit, and I was wondering if it would be possible to grow any semiaquatic plants inside of it.

Does anyone have any experience doing something like this? Any suggestions/tips/ideas/etc. would be welcome!

Thanks in advance!
Leah


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I once grew violet in my tank. It worked really well and was a stunning plant, but it unfortunately just couldn't cope with the height of my 18 inch tank. Closer to the surface, I think it would be lovely. 

Alternatively, I grow red ludwigia inside my tank and it frequently keeps growing right out of the tank, apparently totally unconcerned with whether it gets water or not. That might be another alternative.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

How about star moss? It isn't an aquatic plant, but is sold as one on Aquabid. Very pretty, and would like nice amid the rocks.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks guys! My tap water has a decent amount of nitrates in it (I think around 20ppm off the top of my head?), so I'm hoping to get as much help from plants as possible. Is the Ludwigia considered a high-light plant? If so, I may have to supplement the light provided by the Chi... although it's pretty, I don't think this tank was exactly designed to be used as a planted tank :lol:

Oo... The star moss looks pretty cool too. May have to keep an eye out for that as well!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm growing mine under 1.5 wpg, and I'm pretty sure my light is very old and needs changing.


----------

